# No more destinations...



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

So there we go, another surprise from uber in response of drivers cherry picking the rides - the destination is hidden even if the rider entered it, and it won't even show after you start the trip. Yes it is built in their gps and it would navigate you but you can't see it to transfer it to waze or gps of your choice (unless you ask a passenger to give you the address again)

Gere that's so annoying! It's like a chess game between the drivers and uber, let's please finally give them a check mate!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Seriously? That is really messed up.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I checked on 3 rides already, they say the y put it in as they get in the car and they did, cause gps is ready to go, but there is no info on a waybill. I already have no words for uber...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I wonder if that is a S.F. thing....

In L.A. this past weekend I could not see the address until I started the ride, then I can toggle between Navigation and Overview to see it.

You can't read it on "navigation" only "overview" toggle button top left of screen.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

It's alive and well in SF that's for sure. Have any of you noticed we are now forced to do Uberpool? The customer can select it and when they ping you, it wont show up unless you click info. Then it appears next to their name. So now unless you cancel the ride, you will have no idea if you are in the Uberpool until the customer tells you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> So there we go, another surprise from uber in response of drivers cherry picking the rides - the destination is hidden even if the rider entered it, and it won't even show after you start the trip. Yes it is built in their gps and it would navigate you but you can't see it to transfer it to waze or gps of your choice (unless you ask a passenger to give you the address again)
> 
> Gere that's so annoying! It's like a chess game between the drivers and uber, let's please finally give them a check mate!


A Driverless car wouldn't ask or be bothered as to where it was going. No little family of Robot cars to race home for, and park carefully for the night. Sharing a few beeps before Daddy car turns Kiddy Cars ignition to off.

No need of engagement between Uber Riders and Uber drivers, that's an ideal environment as far reducing human variables that get in the way of profits.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm in La and can't see it anywhere since about 1pm today


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

You'll need to start the trip and hence lies the problem. I don't start it unless I've contacted the user; then I can see the destination in the waybill.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I tried pulling up waybill after I started the trip still nothing


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Not even nav? I was driving from 3am this morning and I got it every time I started the fare. All LAX runs BTW.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Not even nav? I was driving from 3am this morning and I got it every time I started the fare. All LAX runs BTW.


Yes only the nav, but it navigates you but doesn't let you see the final destination. So basically I have no way to even see what area we are going to


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Yes only the nav, but it navigates you but doesn't let you see the final destination. So basically I have no way to even see what area we are going to


Same thing for me in BOS. No way to confirm the address or use my own GPS. I bet this is a bug. Recent emails from them told us to confirm the destination even when they enter it themselves.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sometimes it will say the destination after you accept the ride. Other times it says navigate to the pin. Nothing on the waybill.

I conform the destination with the rider when I pick them up.

So how is this pissing match with Uber working out for you guys?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Uber hides destination in Chicago as well. It's getting annoying.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I wonder if that is a S.F. thing....
> 
> In L.A. this past weekend I could not see the address until I started the ride, then I can toggle between Navigation and Overview to see it.
> 
> You can't read it on "navigation" only "overview" toggle button top left of screen.


No it is not just an LA thing. They have done the same thing in London. Old App was much better as i could check tje Waybill to plan my route if needbe prior to pickup. However this is a result of dishonest drivers cherry picking and canceling. I take the approach that some fares are £14 and some are £140. This also seems to be a solution that deals with the many UberX drivers in London with no idea in how to get round London without a GPS which has led to hundreds of complaints on the Uber Ldn twitter feed. When only Lux existed such complaints were strangely absent.

​


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

This is what happens when angry drivers who can't think straight start advertising silly 'tricks' on a public forum (cherry picking customers.) One bad apple ruins it for everyone.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It seems that Uber is really scrambling right now to get things under control. I think they crossed a tipping point for many drivers with the roll out of the phone fee and rate reductions in most major markets.

Drivers are now being much more selective about accepting and canceling rides because of the new economics involved. This is creating bad experiences for riders and they are flooding Uber with complaints over multiple cancellations etc. Uber's reaction right now seems to be to reduce the information available to the driver both in the app and also the dashboard, making it harder to make the decision that is in the drivers best interest.

It used to be that most drivers would take those longer ETAs without question knowing that everything would average out in the end. Now with the lower fares and fees involved, that is no longer the case. The game has changed dramatically withing the last month or so for most drivers and the riders are stuck in between and getting the squeeze on service.

How will Uber respond next and what will this game look like 1-2 months from now?


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

It isn't being displayed. I confirmed that since saturday. Just the infamous, "as directed". We brought that one upon ourselves but it is still a shady practice.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

What keeps a rider from putting in one address in the app. & giving the driver a different one ?

What would happen if that occurred?


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

cheerose said:


> What keeps a rider from putting in one address in the app. & giving the driver a different one ?
> 
> What would happen if that occurred?


you just see the little uber car driving away from the intended location.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Yes only the nav, but it navigates you but doesn't let you see the final destination. So basically I have no way to even see what area we are going to


If you're talking about after accepting the request and not knowing their location, then yes I have been badly burned twice. If I do accept a request and the location isn't on the waybill, I'll use GMAPS or WAZE to find the location and cancel if it's too far from me. Sadly, that's the way the game is played now.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> If you're talking about after accepting the request and not knowing their location, then yes I have been badly burned twice. If I do accept a request and the location isn't on the waybill, I'll use GMAPS or WAZE to find the location and cancel if it's too far from me. Sadly, that's the way the game is played now.


We are talking about the destination where a rider is going not the location where they are


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It seems that Uber is really scrambling right now to get things under control. I think they crossed a tipping point for many drivers with the roll out of the phone fee and rate reductions in most major markets.
> 
> Drivers are now being much more selective about accepting and canceling rides because of the new economics involved. This is creating bad experiences for riders and they are flooding Uber with complaints over multiple cancellations etc. Uber's reaction right now seems to be to reduce the information available to the driver both in the app and also the dashboard, making it harder to make the decision that is in the drivers best interest.
> 
> ...


Damn brilliant. So right


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

You can blame me on the Waybill secret. Which in all honesty I was wanting to keep it to myself, but then i thought, these other drivers could use it. Why not expose see what happens. I'm glad i did. Uber needed a nice little wake up call. Play games with the driver, he will game you back hard! Since no one is mentioning the UberPool i guess its up to me. If its not in your area will be forced upon you soon. You wont know it till after acceptance. Just another thing to piss off the driver. Good luck and BABABOOEY to ya all.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Up until 8/21/2014 Fare Reduction, I canceled maybe 5 of 2000 trips accepted. Just had the it will all balance out mentality. Now, I will cancel if pick up is too far away. But I haven't started texting/calling to confirm Drop Off location. I have never told a rider I wouldn't take them to their destination after knowing where the Drop Off location was. Might be next step for me.

This is a Driver Survival mechanism that Uber has created. Uber is playing with their variables and this is one of the consequences. Uber can adjust or live with the rider feedback. They can add Tipping to the Uberx Platform, they can take a smaller commission, they can offer a performance bonus monthly/quarterly, they can give me stock options for when they go public tied into trips completed ...Uber has created this and they can solve it quite quickly if they wanted to. 

It is not the fault of the Driver whatsoever.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I tried pulling up waybill after I started the trip still nothing


Same in SD........says they entered destination but no can see, even when trip starts.....makes us look like idiots when you have to ask and they say "we entered into the app"...... I say yes, I see you did but address not coming up, please tell me again....soooo sorry.........


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberSF said:


> You can blame me on the Waybill secret. Which in all honesty I was wanting to keep it to myself, but then i thought, these other drivers could use it. Why not expose see what happens. I'm glad i did. Uber needed a nice little wake up call. Play games with the driver, he will game you back hard! Since no one is mentioning the UberPool i guess its up to me. If its not in your area will be forced upon you soon. You wont know it till after acceptance. Just another thing to piss off the driver. Good luck and BABABOOEY to ya all.


Why does uber pool bug you? I have done 3 so far...2 turned out good...one not so good.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Sometimes it will say the destination after you accept the ride. Other times it says navigate to the pin. Nothing on the waybill.
> 
> I conform the destination with the rider when I pick them up.
> 
> So how is this pissing match with Uber working out for you guys?


So lame, just going to piss the customer off.

Another ******ed idea, like UberFresh, UberChopper, UberBites.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't think UberPool is the best idea, I think most will just want a direct ride and not be picking people up like a bus stop. If you're going to do UberPool, you might as well just take the bus.

I would never opt for UberPool. If I am taking a taxi/ride. It's all about me, I'm not swinging around to pick up anyone else.

I haven't seen it yet in Los Angeles.

Maybe they're just testing it out in SF for now.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberPup said:


> So lame, just going to piss the customer off.
> 
> Another ******ed idea, like UberFresh, UberChopper, UberBites.


So far I haven't had an angry customer over it. Has anyone else?

I'd like to see the destination but it's not a factor


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It seems that Uber is really scrambling right now to get things under control. I think they crossed a tipping point for many drivers with the roll out of the phone fee and rate reductions in most major markets.
> 
> Drivers are now being much more selective about accepting and canceling rides because of the new economics involved. This is creating bad experiences for riders and they are flooding Uber with complaints over multiple cancellations etc. Uber's reaction right now seems to be to reduce the information available to the driver both in the app and also the dashboard, making it harder to make the decision that is in the drivers best interest.
> 
> ...


Start the meter before you confirm address, then put the address into your GPS while the meter is on and you are sitting there. If they ask, tell them you are allowed to do it this way under Uber rules. Let them complain to Uber. Tell them, kind of silly to follow a pin and you don't know where you are going to end up.

Uber is better off with driverless cars. Their actions have already proven, they really have no respect for us or our property.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So far I haven't had an angry customer over it. Has anyone else?
> 
> I'd like to see the destination but it's not a factor


How does it affect the surge?

Does the surge still come up as often?

Can you do UberPool when there maybe multiple people with different surge pricing?

People are so cheap, they are going to want priority if they are paying a higher surge fee.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberPup said:


> How does it affect the surge?
> 
> Does the surge still come up as often?
> 
> ...


So far I haven't seen any difference in surg. Again...I have only done 3 trips. My understanding is...and I could be wrong so someone else with better info chime in...is the fare is split between the two. So it would seem that people are matched up accordingly?

Good question though. If I used Uber I wouldn't use Pool.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So far I haven't had an angry customer over it. Has anyone else?
> I'd like to see the destination but it's not a factor


Some unhappy customer feedback related to it:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/uber-san-francisco?hrid=QNhKX69sL8iubxXXzlQj2A

...
Finally got a driver and a very nice car. The driver was great and knew his way around. Uber forces the drivers to use their terrible navigation system, here are the reasons why its terrible: 
1. Does not give the most efficient route
2. Slow, the directions were slow to load. 
3. Navigation voice directions were gibberish, could not understand what it was saying. 
...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Some unhappy customer feedback related to it:
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/uber-san-francisco?hrid=QNhKX69sL8iubxXXzlQj2A
> 
> ...
> ...


With the exception of the issues with the ap being slow...in SF it can suck...she seems mis-informed. She is spot on about the voice on the nav though. Cuts out. Doesn't finish. Not good.

We are not forced to use Uber's nav system. For the most part I use Google nav. Voice activated and easy to use. When I do use uber's nav, sometimes I will run google nav along side of it and most of the time they are pretty close or the same. I still like Google better.

Problem in SF is...deep down town or during certain times of the day both an systems start to get erratic.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So far I haven't seen any difference in surg. Again...I have only done 3 trips. My understanding is...and I could be wrong so someone else with better info chime in...is the fare is split between the two. So it would seem that people are matched up accordingly?
> 
> Good question though. If I used Uber I wouldn't use Pool.


What happens if customer #1 states he is a party of 1 but is actually a party of 4 and you need to pick up the next person and there is no room for them because the first person lied about how many in their party?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I cancel all the trips from my office.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Why does uber pool bug you? I have done 3 so far...2 turned out good...one not so good.


You really think picking up 2 people for the price of 1 is worth it? You need you're head examined my friend.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberPup said:


> What happens if customer #1 states he is a party of 1 but is actually a party of 4 and you need to pick up the next person and there is no room for them because the first person lied about how many in their party?


Depends. 1st customer chose Uber Pool knowing they could be paired with another rider. Either cancel and re request a regular uber x....or just cancel.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberSF said:


> You really think picking up 2 people for the price of 1 is worth it? You need you're head examined my friend.


How are you picking up 2 for the price of one?

On all 3 trips I made the same as if they were separate trips but did not have to go empty to the next pick up.

Any other reasons?

Like I said...it's not what I would use.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> This is what happens when angry drivers who can't think straight start advertising silly 'tricks' on a public forum (cherry picking customers.) One bad apple ruins it for everyone.


Not knowing what you drive makes me assume you drive black.

For the majority here in X, they are rideshare. Let me repeat, as a rideshare driver its your choice to share seats in your car if its convenient and going in your direction. Uber goes to great pains to describe rideshare as being part of the new "sharing" economy, non-commercial use of private motorists resources.

A Taxi service is a commercial service where drivers can be sent in any direction.

Uber should thank all those drivers who adhere to the true spirit of rideshare and cancel out on jobs after learning of an inconvenient destination. Those drivers are helping UBERX from being catergorised as a Taxi service


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not knowing what you drive makes me assume you drive black.
> 
> For the majority here in X, they are rideshare. Let me repeat, as a rideshare driver its your choice to share seats in your car if its convenient and going in your direction. Uber goes to great pains to describe rideshare as being part of the new "sharing" economy, non-commercial use of private motorists resources.
> 
> ...


Again, my point simply is / was ..... stop advertising the handful of lousy 'tricks' we drivers have (had) to better run our shifts. IMO, this enhancement was likely a direct effect of the threads where drivers were cheering and advertising how they're cheery-picking customers and canceling out as many as half of their rides.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Again, my point simply is / was ..... stop advertising the handful of lousy 'tricks' we drivers have (had) to better run our shifts. IMO, this enhancement was likely a direct effect of the threads where drivers were cheering and advertising how they're cheery-picking customers and canceling out as many as half of their rides.


"Lousy Tricks"?

And 007, do you think that these shared strategies would've evolved if UBER treated its workforce in a fair and equitable manner?

X drivers have reported their earning halved in some markets due to saturation and slashed rates. BLACK operators being offered access to X work as an unsustainable fill up whilst they watch their incomes slide.

All this to break the back of the Taxi Industry using the capital and labour that UBER baits private motorists to join.

If you've found a healthy market to operate in then good luck to you 007. But dont dismiss those that seek some meagre advantage within the functionality of the App that UBER provides.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> "Lousy Tricks"?
> 
> And 007, do you think that these shared strategies would've evolved if UBER treated its workforce in a fair and equitable manner?
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's a cultural barrier that we can't understand each other.  You're under the impression I'm pro-Uber rate cuts, however all I've been trying to convey is that there was NO need to publicize the few tricks we had (such as being able to see a pre-entered dest on the waybill) and have Uber get rid of it. This has nothing to do with UberX rates. It was a stupid thing to do by advertising these methods on a public forum and even more stupid to advertise what certain drivers were doing with this bit of information (canceling unwanted rides.)

I'm not discussing the morality of the issue. I'm only saying drivers shouldn't openly publicize certain things which sort of benefit drivers and not Uber, as Uber corporate is obviously reading this forum.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Perhaps it's a cultural barrier that we can't understand each other.  You're under the impression I'm pro-Uber rate cuts, however all I've been trying to convey is that there was NO need to publicize the few tricks we had (such as being able to see a pre-entered dest on the waybill) and have Uber get rid of it. This has nothing to do with UberX rates. It was a stupid thing to do by advertising these methods on a public forum and even more stupid to advertise what certain drivers were doing with this bit of information (canceling unwanted rides.)
> 
> I'm not discussing the morality of the issue. I'm only saying drivers shouldn't openly publicize certain things which sort of benefit drivers and not Uber, as Uber corporate is obviously reading this forum.


@Uber Driver 007 I understand completely your POV. The fact of the matter is that individual drivers shared their unique attempts at their earnings taking a nosedive on a public forum. This led to couple of strategies like not going online without a surge, canceling far off orders with short distance destinations by checking the waybill. Then Uber took counter measures by hiding the destination on the waybill till pickup.

But these strategies wouldn't have developed if they hadn't been discussed on this forum in the first place. They would just have been mere techniques used by some smart and aware drivers who could have continued to use them individually for an extended period of time.

The point I'm really trying to make is that ALL Drivers are in this together, and even the temporary and patchwork solution to their woes should be available to ALL.

At least that's my thinking on it..."United We Stand, Divided We Fall!"


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

If Uber is listening their CSR's at LAX Marriott were worthless scumbags.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> If Uber is listening their CSR's at LAX Marriott were worthless scumbags.


I've dealt with that kind before at Uber_CHI Office. It seems to me that the Uber douchiness of TravisK permeates through the rank and file of the personnel. It seems to be a requirement to be hired at Uber!

This was a tweet to Uber_CHI yesterday! @ColinJamesonDun was in fact an employee at Uber_CHI, per his profile. Since then his profile has been deleted.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I've dealt with that kind before at Uber_CHI Office. It seems to me that the Uber douchiness of TravisK permeates through the rank and file of the personnel. It seems to be a requirement to be hired at Uber!
> 
> This was a tweet to Uber_CHI yesterday! @ColinJamesonDun was in fact an employee at Uber_CHI, per his profile. Since then his profile has been deleted.
> 
> View attachment 1038


Scumbag Millenial 1: *under their breath* "Ugh there are so many of them"
Scumbag Millenial 2: "I know glad we don't have to work with those people"
Scumbag 1: "Let's all flaunt out UBER swag that the ****in drivers who actually earn the ****in money can't even get!"

********* Manager to day laborer hired as security: "Keep an eye on that one; he looks like trouble."

I had a question about my account and the stupid ***** couldn't even be bothered. Hey **** You too Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oh wow! This gets even more sordid!
Search @ColinJamesonDun on Twitter!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Scumbag Millenial 1: *under their breath* "Ugh there are so many of them"
> Scumbag Millenial 2: "I know glad we don't have to work with those people"
> Scumbag 1: "Let's all flaunt out UBER swag that the ****in drivers who actually earn the ****in money can't even get!"
> 
> ...


After reading this I want to say "To Hell with you Uber!" I don't even wanna consider doing UberX anymore and feel like turning in my UberPhone tomorrow"!

That's the kind of people you hire to work with your drivers who come from all walks of life and are of most diverse background! Shame on you TravisK! You are not fit to be the captain of an inner tube, let alone a multinational, multibillion corporation! #UberDouche!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is there a reason (aside from the fact the guy may work for Uber) that some are declaring him a rapist because of a tweet? Let's be civil here. We have no right to help tarnish a person's reputation. This is all hearsay without any actual details.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Is there a reason (aside from the fact the guy may work for Uber) that some are declaring him a rapist because of a tweet? Let's be civil here. We have no right to help tarnish a person's reputation. This is all hearsay without any actual details.


@Uber Driver 007 this is a Uber forum. @dominant7th related his experience in dealing with Uber CSRs in LA today. I related my prior experience in dealing with CSRs in Chicago. Then I remembered a tweet to Uber_CHI about a Uber_CHI employee.

Twitter is a Social Media, this forum is also part of the same social media. I'm relating something from Twitter to this forum and not to a court of law where hearsay is prohibited.

As a matter of fact this rape allegation should be publicised more so that authorities can get to the bottom of this as the alleged victim is unwilling to come forward on her own. I am not a proponent of Hear No Evil, Say No Evil...even in the face of possible evil!

If the allegations of the victims friends are false, the alleged perpetrator has the right to seek redress in court for defamation of character!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Uber Driver 007 this is a Uber forum. @dominant7th related his experience in dealing with Uber CSRs in LA today. I related my prior experience in dealing with CSRs in Chicago. Then I remembered a tweet to Uber_CHI about a Uber_CHI employee.
> 
> Twitter is a Social Media, this forum is also part of the same social media. I'm relating something from Twitter to this forum and not to a court of law where hearsay is prohibited.
> 
> ...


Yea... I'm sure you are doing this for the greater good.

Fact is there is no more truth to her tweet than if the same accusation was made of you.

I would think you would put your money where your mouth is and not work for uber in any way shape or form.

So at what point will the drama queens on this board start to actually do something productive?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea... I'm sure you are doing this for the greater good.
> 
> Fact is there is no more truth to her tweet than if the same accusation was made of you.
> 
> ...


Obviously you don't consider yourself a "drama queen" yet you are here! So there must be something worthy on this board that you consider "productive"! Or are you just here for your trolling pleasure?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Obviously you don't consider yourself a "drama queen" yet you are here! So there must be something worthy on this board that you consider "productive"! Or are you just here for your trolling pleasure?


Ahhh...the old trolling accusation when someone calls you out on being a drama queen. Well done.

I found this board a few days ago and dove into reading it. I was interested in seeing what other drivers were experiencing. Some on here, not you so far, have had some interesting insight into what is going on In their markets. Other seem to just be addicted to the drama and poor me attention. But this is nothing new to any board on any subject.

The miserable love like company. Which is why they are miserable.

Let's see....so far the drama queens have advocated mistreating the customers...possibly committing illegal actions against customers...doing what they can to make customers uncomfortable...violating Uber policy and expecting that it should be ok... And the list goes on....

Instead of all that wouldn't it be better to figure out how to improve things? Or quit? I mean really, fact is the people whining about how badly they are treated here are the same people who would put up with it no matter where they worked.

I sympathize with the rate cuts in some markets. It doesn't look viable to me nor do I have any idea how uber came up with them. I would not consider driving in those markets. I am in SF. At the moment this market is pretty good. Even on my days off I am making up to a couple hundred dollars just leaving the phone on while I am at home.

So productive? Debatable. Some interesting ideas? Yup. Found some of those here.

Cue the...so you must mean this or you must be this crowd.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Okay first of all you throw a whole bag full of things that other drivers are doing that are counter productive, in poor judgement, ill conceived etc. Then you try to paint me with the same brush.
I understand that you found my post on the Twitter rape accusation not to your liking. I gave you my honest reasoning for making that post. Instead of accepting my reasoning, or disagreeing with it on its merit, you proceed to label me and this whole board as unproductive drama queens. And questioned my motive for even being here!

Take a few minutes to look at my work on this forum and then draw your conclusion as to if I'm just a unproductive, drama queen malcontent or whether there is something more to me!

https://uberpeople.net/search/80165/


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

cheerose said:


> What keeps a rider from putting in one address in the app. & giving the driver a different one ?
> 
> What would happen if that occurred?


happened to me, I just roll with it


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Okay first of all you throw a whole bag full of things that other drivers are doing that are counter productive, in poor judgement, ill conceived etc. Then you try to paint me with the same brush.
> I understand that you found my post on the Twitter rape accusation not to your liking. I gave you my honest reasoning for making that post. Instead of accepting my reasoning, or disagreeing with it on its merit, you proceed to label me and this whole board as unproductive drama queens. And questioned my motive for even being here!
> 
> Take a few minutes to look at my work on this forum and then draw your conclusion as to if I'm just a unproductive, drama queen malcontent or whether there is something more to me!
> ...


I got a better idea....let's use your post right here as an example....

Please refer me to the following......please post a quote where I said.....

This whole board was unproductive drama queens....

Where I questioned your motives for being here.....

Where I said there was nothing more to you than unproductive drama queen malcontent.....

Just post up those quotes.

Or I can help you out right now....you can't. Your above quote is another example of the rampant hyperbole encouraged by the miserable.

Funny though, how you left out the part of my post where I said I got some interesting insight from some one here. Not that I have found any from you so far. Then again maybe that is what bothers you.

That is very telling about someone who has no issue re posting vile hearsay about an individual. But hey, I'm sure you had the best of intentions.

You think uber reads this board? Yup. They do. I guarantee it. You think they take anyone seriously when they denigrate them, act exceptionally unprofessional towards customer, or encourage others to act in that manner, and so on? I bet some here would answer yes. Then again I bet nome of them started or run a multi billion dollar company.

BTW....why would you, considering what you have had to say about Travis, consider being associated with him in any way shape or form? Here is your chance to post something meaningful, productive, or whatever you consider it.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Why does uber pool bug you? I have done 3 so far...2 turned out good...one not so good.


Tell us about the third one.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I got a better idea....let's use your post right here as an example....
> 
> Please refer me to the following......please post a quote where I said.....
> 
> ...


Dude take a flying leap off the Golden Gate bridge!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude take a flying leap off the Golden Gate bridge!


So...your typical...got it.

Don't say I didn't give you a chance to be taken seriously.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Tell us about the third one.


Ok.....

I first picked up a male rider in the marina neighborhood. When he got in the vehicle I said good morning to him. He replied in kind and added he was on a business call. He also said he had just signed onto this uber pool thing. I told him we had a second rider en route and he nodded his head.

I picked up the second passenger, a woman, and said good morning to her. She replied in kind to each of us. His response was... I'm on a business call.

He spent the rest of his portion of the ride on his call talking quite a bit. She seemed annoyed and said as much when I dropped him off. She added she would probably not select uber pool anymore.

I did agree with her that his actions were rude and showed a lack of common curtesy towards his fellow passenger.

For me, that is a big issue.

I have not yet spoken with Uber concerning this issue to ask their thoughts about situation like this. Should this happen again I would consider not accepting pool rides.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

I've had 3 Uber Pool accepts. Never did i get a ping for a 2nd rider. What i did notice on all 3 rides is the enthusiasm the riders had on getting a 2nd passenger to ride with. One wanted to go to the airport. I said are you sure you want to do that? I don't want to make you late for your plane trip. He said "ohhh we have plenty of time. I'm curious to see if we get a ride". We were right next to the freeway on ramp when i picked him up. Chances of getting a second rider on this trip i would say are 99% not going to happen. No one in Southern part of SF asks for rides at 12 noon on weekdays.


----------

